# Glass expanding in the middle with water?



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Is it normal for the glass in long tanks to expand in the middle as water is filled? Especially near top. I just setup an used 40g long 48" tank... it's quite scary when looking at it from the side and I'm afraid it'd just explode.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

does the tank have a center brace on it? i dont think they are supposed to flex that much


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes glass can bend.
Not a desirable characteristic in a aquarium.

You can make a temporary wooden center brace if you have access to some wood
cut a piece a coupe inches longer than the width and cut notches across each end to slip over the edge of the tank.

When you get a chance silicone in a glass center brace.
Or go to Home Depot/Canadian tire and buy a length of 1/8" X 1" aluminum and fold over the ends to make a center brace.
.___________________________________.
| |


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

The tank does not come with a center brace attached to the plastic rims. It has a piece of glass siliconed to inside of front and back glass, but it came loose so it's just sitting at the plastic top to hold glass lids. Though I don't see how silicone can hold the center if it's bending??



mikeike said:


> When you get a chance silicone in a glass center brace.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

PeteAce said:


> The tank does not come with a center brace attached to the plastic rims. It has a piece of glass siliconed to inside of front and back glass, but it came loose so it's just sitting at the plastic top to hold glass lids. Though I don't see how silicone can hold the center if it's bending??


if glued properly you would be surprised how much silicone can hold, i personally would no leave the tank without the center brace in it, it is alot of water if something goes wrong


----------



## shelltoes (Oct 11, 2010)

My center brace is glass on my 90gal and it fell out.. The whole tank bowed 1.5" in the center...I just got a couple C-clamps and fastened a couple pieces of wood for the brace to rest on and level up...apply silicone to each end, and from front to back, gently clamp with a carpenters clamp.. Make sure you remove ALL the old silicone for best results.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a pic?


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok I didn't know the importance of the center brace. I took some water out and will look for a piece of wood or aluminum for this... I guess I need to empty most of the water before I measure and put the piece on?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes glass can bend... but glass is also very hard (and thus brittle)... it will eventually shatter..

1.5" is a "lot"... IMHO... I would either brace up that tank quickly or maybe even just replace it...... .that's a lot of water to have spill...

Imagine...... one large bucket of water in your living room... that's 5g.... you have 40g in your tank


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

No sorry it didn't bend 1.5", that was just the water level from the top. I've got some pictures....

I have a 66g long too and it didn't have a center brace, it does look bend a little at the top but I've been running it with full water for a few months already. But this 40g looks worse... please let me know what you think.


----------



## shelltoes (Oct 11, 2010)

I dont see where the brace has failed, is there a gap between the rim and the brace? I do see a slight bow though... Looks like a simple fix as you have a rimmed tank ..Go buy or borrow a clamp http://www.irwin.com/uploads/cms/image/press-images/IRWIN_Quick-Grip_BarClamp.jpg ..apply some silicone, clamp and Bobs your uncle... No need to drain the tank IMO.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Some tank are designed withotu centre brace. My Hagen 105 is 60" long and has no centre brace but the glass is extra thick.

I would not take a chance. If it is designed to have a centre brace, put the centre brace back on.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah, the center piece doesn't do anything now but sitting on the plastic. It's not attached to the glass. It was glued to the glass before but it came loose after the water was filled. Now I know why...



shelltoes said:


> I dont see where the brace has failed, is there a gap between the rim and the brace? I do see a slight bow though.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

mikeike said:


> Or go to Home Depot/Canadian tire and buy a length of 1/8" X 1" aluminum and fold over the ends to make a center brace.|


Ok I prefer this method. So same idea, couple inches more than the width of the tank when empty, put it in the center and on the top of the plastic rim and then fold it?

Phew thanks to everyone for this.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

My 150 gal Hagen 6ft tank has no center brace and wasnt designed to have one. It does bend about 1/8 inch when full. I was a little worried when I bought it used and thought it should of had one but there was never any sign of silicone residue on the inside rim to indicate there ever was one. It is very thick glass and apparently wasn't intended to have a center brace according to my research. However my 110 gal 6ft tank does have a 1/2 inch thick, 8 inch wide center brace made of glass.  I guess it depends a lot on the thickness of glass used.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

IMO I would not use clamps to fix this. If you tighten too much you may crack the glass. I would clean all the old silicone off the tank and the brace, then clean the surfaces with cotton balls and rubbing alcohol. Fill the tank so it expands. Apply silicone and re-insert the brace then drain the tank. The glass after being emptied will revert to normal and should hold the brace until it sets and cures, usually 24 hrs to 48 hours.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

PeteAce said:


> Ok I prefer this method. So same idea, couple inches more than the width of the tank when empty, put it in the center and on the top of the plastic rim and then fold it?
> 
> Phew thanks to everyone for this.


I will be very careful with aluminum. You bend it once that's it, couple more time and it will crack.

Not sure what you mean by: "couple inches more than the width of the tank when empty." Hope you are not allowing the tank to bulge couple of inches. It should be snug.

I would silicon the piece of glass back in. Clamp gently just to hold the glass in place until silicon is set. A clamp at Princes Auto should be less than $10, silicon $5.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Drain both tanks dry them, remove all old silicone add braces add new silicone and let cure 48 hours then add new water. If ya dont do this one day...sooner or later you will be VERY sorry ya didnt, is my opinion! Im jus sayin! Lol.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I have glued the glass back and added an aluminum brace for double security. Thanks so much guys!


----------

